# F: 5. Rosedale, Maryland 21237, US



## cynicaldesires (Apr 28, 2008)

Nocturna (f, berkshire) and Serenade (m, PEW) recently had a litter of nine after nearly two years of sharing the same cage and being uninterested in one another. Unfortunately one of the bubs were lost in the first two nights. However, there are currently eight. Elvis (m, hood), Bowie (m, hood, runt), and Blues (m, berkshire) have promised homes waiting for them. I find it upsetting that it seems harder to get homes for the pretty little girls.
Photographs are located [here] and will have updates later tonight or tomorrow morning. It's a little difficult for me to tell just yet if they're going to be black or almost black-brown like their mom; Nocturna.
None of the girls have names yet. I am hoping that my musical theme is kept tradition to the bloodline, but I am not going to require it. xD;;

There are two irish girls, one seems a little darker and solid black than the other. And one has a more prominent patch on her chest.

The remaining three are berkshire girls like their momma. One of them is small in comparison just yet, as she was the second-to-smallest of the litter. Bowie was the smallest.

*Country:* United States
*State/Region:* Maryland
*City/Town:* Rosedale (Baltimore County)
*Number of rats:* 5
*Gender:* Female
*Age(s):* 3 weeks
*Name(s):*_ N/A_
*Colours:* _See above_
*Reason for rehoming:* Struggling to keep up with new babies plus eight other pets. Possibly moving out before fall.
*Temperament:* Playful, only keep still when asleep or eating.
*Medical problems:* None apparent.
*Will the group be split:* Yes.
*Transport available:*_ N/A_
*Other:* Available for adoption starting Monday, May 12th.
*Preferred donation:* Babies are _free_ to a _good home_.

_I would like to "get to know" you if you're interested in one, or more, of the babies. I do not require meeting you before hand, but I would prefer to be able to speak to you over messenger at least._


----------

